# Which pens are the best selling?



## Squeaky1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I need to stay in the 7mm and 8mm or "O" sizes.  Which pen kits are the best selling.  I started out (newby) with the European twist. (not happy with the mechanism)

I want to sell to both ladies and gents.  These would be wood pens not acrylic as I am not there yet.

Any ideas or complaints or reviews


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 13, 2014)

Why those sizes?  Just personal taste or market?


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 13, 2014)

Berea Tetra Stylus


----------



## OOPS (Aug 14, 2014)

From my experience, the European is a pen that very rarely has a breakdown.  If you had difficulty, have you considered changing suppliers?  I have purchased mine from Woodcraft, and while I know that other dealers have their kits priced lower, Woodcraft has a couple of unique platings I really like.  You might consider trying another vendor to see if your success rate improves.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 14, 2014)

Third time in a month this has come up...There is no right answer!!!! Quality, market and location are the determining factors. What you sell a pen for may not be what someone else can sell it for. Put a tag on it...if it sells, great, if not, price it until it does!!


----------



## Woodkiller (Aug 14, 2014)

If you could branch out to a 3/8" it would open up a lot of better choices. Hen you can move on to a 27/64 then 10mm.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Why those sizes?  Just personal taste or market?


I do not want to take on too much and not do a good job. By completing this level and making money then I can take the next step.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 14, 2014)

OOPS said:


> From my experience, the European is a pen that very rarely has a breakdown.  If you had difficulty, have you considered changing suppliers?  I have purchased mine from Woodcraft, and while I know that other dealers have their kits priced lower, Woodcraft has a couple of unique platings I really like.  You might consider trying another vendor to see if your success rate improves.


It was a Rockler pen called summit and I can not get the mechanism to work.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Woodkiller said:


> If you could branch out to a 3/8" it would open up a lot of better choices. Hen you can move on to a 27/64 then 10mm.


Being a newby I am trying to get this level done.  There are lot prettier pens at the next level.


----------



## Squeaky1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Third time in a month this has come up...There is no right answer!!!! Quality, market and location are the determining factors. What you sell a pen for may not be what someone else can sell it for. Put a tag on it...if it sells, great, if not, price it until it does!!


I am just building my catalog of completed work.  I want to stay focus on what men like and what women like.   When I get a better feel of the marketplace, I can worry about pricing.  I have requests for pens and they asked me to pick out the best one for them.


----------



## gimpy (Aug 14, 2014)

Squeaky1 said:


> I need to stay in the 7mm and 8mm or "O" sizes.  Which pen kits are the best selling.  I started out (newby) with the European twist. (not happy with the mechanism)
> 
> I want to sell to both ladies and gents.  These would be wood pens not acrylic as I am not there yet.
> 
> Any ideas or complaints or reviews



Which ever ones you can't keep in stock  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kendallqn (Aug 14, 2014)

I can respect your working your way up. But it takes the same skills to turn larger pens as it does small ones. And at least for me larger pens outsell small ones about 10 to 1. Especially for men. If your trying to keep costs of kits down as you master pen making then there are still low cost kits in lager tube sizes.


----------



## RickLong (Aug 17, 2014)

If you can go 3/8, bolt action 30cal ballpoints are my best sellers.... 

good luck!

Rick


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2014)

Among the 7mm pens, I sell many: PSI Designers, PSI Concavas, and PSI Trim lines (but not as many Designer and Concava).


----------



## Sabaharr (Aug 27, 2015)

I started out with the European pen and quickly moved to the Cigar which I find to be easier to make and a much better seller for the mens selection. Even easier than that is the Sierra which opens up the possibility of moving into circuit board and laser inlay blanks later if you want to move up in difficulty with a little experience. If you can turn a piece of wood on a 7mm tube you can turn one on a 10mm tube. Expand you style selection with one or two larger kits. Try it. Expand your horizons. You will only grow when you make yourself do it. If you wait until you are "ready" you may never break out of that comfort zone.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2015)

A quick question. Does the tranny feel like it works when there is no refill in the pen, or does it not work or is rough regardless?  Check to make sure the refill tip can fit through the Nib hole smoothly. Sometimes the plating make the hole to small or blocks it off so the refill cant go through and jams the tranny.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2015)

Another frequent problem:  If the top has to rotate over the body, the body has to be small enough in diameter so as not to interfere.  This was a mistake I made for a LONG time, before realizing the pen worked fine when the top was off---HHHmmmmm!!

Hope this helps,

Ed


----------



## KenV (Aug 27, 2015)

I love these "blast from the past" threads.   2014 thread that a year later just continues on.  They bring a smile to my face!!!!


----------



## eranox (Aug 27, 2015)

For me, PSI's Funline Designer pens have been the best-selling lower end pens.  They look much better than the slim/trimlines in my opinion, and they seem to appeal equally to women and to men.  The components and mechanisms are rock-solid, though the transmissions do benefit from a bit of lubrication.

Women buy about 75% of the pens I sell.  In my experience, more than half of their purchases are for gifts, and more often than not those gifts are for men.  I have been very surprised that what I consider to be my more masculine pens (bullet pens, wider pens, etc.) are bought mostly by women.

Here's the thing that intrigued me: while women buy most of my pens in all categories, they _heavily_ favor pens made from acrylics and other resins to wood.  Easily 75% of the pens that women buy from me are plastic, and the remainder are about half antler/horn/etc. and half wood.  Men seem to shop the opposite way: 75% of the time they buy antler/etc. or wood, and only choose acrylics about 25% of the time.

I guess all of that is outside the scope of your original question, but it is hopefully useful information regardless.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 27, 2015)

Kendallqn said:


> I can respect your working your way up. But it takes the same skills to turn larger pens as it does small ones.



And they will sell for more.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 27, 2015)

RickLong said:


> If you can go 3/8, bolt action 30cal ballpoints are my best sellers....
> 
> good luck!
> 
> Rick


These are my favorites. I think the most unique. A very fascinating design...and a single barrel.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 27, 2015)

I started with Slimlines, and made 4 categories $20, $25, $30 and $35.  I use the fancy kit, because I like the way they looks, and I no longer carry the $24 ktp in any style.  The way that I choose the price is by wood spices or the amount of segmenting I do on the pen.  I include a box and a card describing the wood.

Now keep in mind that at $20 you need to sell a few to make buck.  
I learned that I must have these 4 Categories available because not everyone has $50 dollars or more to spend on a pen, but the ones that do don't look at the cross refills.  

I moved up to Americana's or classic pens, and sell them between $45-$65 and again wood spices and complexity determine the price.  These pens attract mostly professionals who need a pen that can manage a rollerball or gel refill.
I was still looking for something a bit more so I included the cigar pens and those always have a nice acceptance.

Know this is where things get more interesting, Real middle and High end pens, now this discussion has been on and off.  Most people define high end as a caped pen that is a rollerball or fountain pen in a good plating, and I concur for the most part, because I feel that I need to justify the price with a good pen.  Wood spices and a Rhodium or titanium plating ain't going to cut it alone, you need Craftsmanship, a good finish, good presentation and the pen most be attractive. 

I also included kitless pens in my lineup as well as modified pens from kits, our library is a great source for these.  

I hope this helps

In the picture is a Roman Harvest or Cambridge in Cocobolo pubens also known as Moralon, it's combined with Blue acrylic inlays I sell these for $180 - $200 in a wood box.  The Glass box is something my sister does when shes board.

Joey


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 27, 2015)

I used to buy all the 'new' cool themed pens...Now 99% of what I do is Sierras, Bolt Actions and Jr Aron, Jr George and Jr Antony from Jon David Jones of Signature Pen Supply....well made and beautiful outcome...


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 28, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> ... The Glass box is something my sister does when shes board.
> ...



I like the stained glass box ...


----------



## ahilldale (Aug 28, 2015)

*Tastes vary widely - same as opinions.*

I am learning that pen appeal is very subjective - what one person loves, anther finds lacking. Its hard to predict the market value of color and style. When I put a new style out for sale, I try to make it in several colors and materials so I can find out what sells first and go from there. Quite often my personal favorites are the last to go, so I never know.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes ... I'm finding the same out here in Oklahoma .... My personal tastes aside, I'm finding the lack of desire for expensive higher value pens is just not really here ... I may have to just start selling online.

The bethlehem olivewood (with certificate of authenticity) still sells well in keychains as well as in pens.  The breast cancer awareness pens sold pretty quick at first.  Nothing else has really sold other than the deer hunter pens and bullet pens for hunters.

There has been a lot of admiration for the finish and design of my pens.  A lot of people love the look of the walnut pens I've been doing lately for Freedom Pens, but nobody's asked to buy any of them.

I may have to go out and invest in a few more materials to work with .... I can get cherry and mahogany locally from a lumber yard...  I may be able to get some pecan locally as well.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 28, 2015)

ahilldale said:


> I am learning that pen appeal is very subjective - what one person loves, anther finds lacking. Its hard to predict the market value of color and style. When I put a new style out for sale, I try to make it in several colors and materials so I can find out what sells first and go from there. Quite often my personal favorites are the last to go, so I never know.



I've started out a pen with the idea that it's going to be great but it turns out to be, in my opinion hideous, then I put it on the table and I sell before the others. 

Then theirs the one that no one likes, I made one that after a year of taking it to fairs (I go to fairs at about 2 times a month) no body wanted, until a lady came and found the thing adorable, I remember my wife saying " I can't wait to see her husband"(LOL)

What I have found is that ladies prefer lite colors, while men prefer the darker ones.  Lawyers like the reddish ones like mahogany. Also woman like the very colorful pens, I do simple to complex segmenting and these are bought mostly by women, they also like slim pens while men like thicker.

Obviously this is all subjective but as a guide it helps me control my inventory, so I can keep it varied and interesting for everyone.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 28, 2015)

sideways .... i think ....


it's SIDEWAYS ...... right?!?


I thought it was a really angry porcupine that got spray-painted red, but it's a bunch of pens SIDEWAYS!!!!


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 28, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> sideways .... i think ....
> 
> 
> it's SIDEWAYS ...... right?!?
> ...




The picture was straight but when I uploaded it it rotated for some reason, but when you click on it it appears straight


----------

